# front leg



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Aspen had a procedure done and had to have his right front leg shaved for the catheter. I just noticed this right now, but it looks like it's irritated. From what???

ETA: Is this the beginning of a hot spot???


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

It does look irritated. Poor boy. :frown:
Could the clippers have burned him some? Has he been licking at it?


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

saraj2878 said:


> It does look irritated. Poor boy. :frown:
> Could the clippers have burned him some? Has he been licking at it?


Yes, he has been licking at it. It was shaved a week ago, so it can't be the clippers, can it???


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh...I wouldn't think it was from the clippers then, since it was done a while ago.

I don't have much experience with hot spots.....

I hope it will heal up quickly for you both! :smile:


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Not sure about Hot Spot; but I would venture to say it's irritated from him licking it. Maybe try some tea tree oil. It's kinda strong smelling so maybe he'll leave it alone. I would also maybe try some neosporin. May need to wrap it for a couple hours just so he won't lick it off.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

I don't have Neosporin on hand, but I do have Animax. I've been cleaning it with chlorhex morning and evening and applying a dab of Animax. I cover it with a gauze and vetrap for a few hours so he doesn't lick it off.

ETA: I also alternate between the Animax and some tea tree oil spray.


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Do you see it getting a little better? If he's like our corgi, he may have just been compulsively licking it. I bet between the ointment/spray and wrapping so he can't get to it, that will do the trick.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

It's definitely the beginning of a hot spot. You're doing exactly what I would suggest you do. But keep him from licking it all the time.


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

Poor guy! Hopefully he gets a quick recovery!


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Yes, it is getting a little better. I knew it was a hot spot. It looks like one. A vet-tech friend of mine told me that it looks like a hot spot, but it could also be that the fluids kinda leaked out from where the catheter was attached, and that is what caused the irritation. Not sure if I should believe it...


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

*Update on Aspen...*

So here is how his leg is looking as of today. I see little improvement, but I could be wrong. It was actually bleeding a bit this morning.


----------



## Cruiser (Oct 20, 2010)

I don't know if anyone here uses vinegar on there dogs,i use it for bathing{rinse} and vinegar has a lot of others uses too,just thought i would put this out there.I use it in the water bowl ALL the time.Take a peek and see whatcha think.
Apple Cider Vinegar for Dogs


----------

